# NEED HELP! 2000 MK4 Recaro Seat swap into 2003 MK4 Golf



## domVW85 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello all! this is my first post as i have exhausted all resources trying to solve the problem on my own (or least i think i have)

I have a 2003 MK4 Golf and want to install some 2000 Recaros. things to note - 

2000 Recaros are heated, my 2003 golf is not. 

Seems the seat belt harness runs through the heat harness on the 2000?

I have attached a picture of the underside of the Recaro seats i am trying to install. ANY help would be greatly appreciated. :banghead:

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipNbHiamz6TMdiVnPeOhzZ7Mq0YjGlTxZec1h2dI


----------



## domVW85 (Nov 4, 2015)

*anyone out there?? : )*

:laugh::banghead:


----------

